# Fence question



## robbie4christmas (Feb 27, 2011)

Let me start by saying I don't know if this is the right thread.
I want to get a GSD puppy however I need to get my yard fenced in first.
Does anyone know a company that sells cheap relatively fence?:help:
I dont want to get one of those invisible fences because of other dogs. In fact my neighbor has a pit bull. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know about any cheap companies, but I would put up the highest possible fence, preferably a privacy fence, if at all possible.


----------



## robbie4christmas (Feb 27, 2011)

Elaine said:


> I don't know about any cheap companies, but I would put up the highest possible fence, preferably a privacy fence, if at all possible.


Yeah I was considering getting chain link. I never looked into privacy. I was looking into 8ft fence too short?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I think chain link is the best value for the money. 
Home Depot sells parts relatively inexpesively.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

robbie4christmas said:


> In fact my neighbor has a pit bull.




You should really consider moving!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Check with your city on fence heights. I have a 6ft privacy. Would love 8ft but it is not allowed.


----------



## robbie4christmas (Feb 27, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> I think chain link is the best value for the money.
> Home Depot sells parts relatively inexpesively.


Would you happen to know how much a foot?



sagelfn said:


> Check with your city on fence heights. I have a 6ft privacy. Would love 8ft but it is not allowed.


Thanks, I will check.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Depending on your area and the type of chain link you get, an 8 foot fence can be $5-$15/foot.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Rerun said:


> You should really consider moving!


You're kidding, right?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

You really had to ask that? lol.....


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know you well enough to pick up on sarcasm, I'm sorry! 

At least I asked before assuming.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We used to rent and my landlords let us put up a cattle type fence. I fenced off about 2600 square feet and it cost me about $300. I didn't really shop around and used more heavy-duty T-posts. The fencing was 4' tall and the mesh was 2"x4". I used ex-pen panels I already had to make "gates" at the front, side, and rear. Definitely not something that could hold back a full grown GSD intent on getting out but my dogs mainly needed a visual barrier and we needed something to keep neighborhood kids and stray dogs out. The dogs LOVED it! When we moved out 2 years later, it only took a few minutes to pull out and I sold a lot of the materials.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The metal posts and 2x4 mesh are the cheapest way to go that I know of.
IF money is really a problem you may want to check freecycle or craigslist. sometimes you can get fence for free or cheap if you take it down.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Personally I would just go for 6ft wood privacy fence. We had a chain link before and it wasn't really an issue, but I did not like the way it looked and prefer it now with two GSDS and snippy snappy dogs on both sides.

We had a friend do it (drill all the holes) for the posts. It was nice, but still expensive even having a friend do it. It was a worthy investment for us, but others may think differently.

Part of our yard










Our fence with chain link


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I used welded wire fence from Menards (or Home Depot or Lowes) and landscaping timbers as posts. We fenced in 3 acres, so chain link really wasn't cost-effective for us. We did only put up five foot high fencing, but had no intentions of leaving our dogs unattended in the yard so it is high enough for our purposes. None of them have tried to jump it yet (*knocks on wood*). 

The welded wire was $50 for each 50 foot roll. The landscaping timbers were somewhere around $4.00 each... which was actually much cheaper (and more sturdy) than metal posts. We did all the labor ourselves, though we did rent a "dingo" posthole digger ($250 for a day) to get through the clay. If I remember correctly, the cost was somewhere between $1500 - $2000 for the whole thing.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I did do privacy fence - not cheap - and I spent more for shadowbox because it is visually fairly private and allows airflow through it plus warping does not expose gaps between the baords as does a stockade style (solid).


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Don't go for cheap wood fencing. One neighbor put it up on his side about 15 years ago and it is falling apart, looks terrible. We put the plastic strips through our chain link on one side it was worth every tedious minute of weaving it. After 16 years it still looks good.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> Yeah I was considering getting chain link. I never looked into privacy. I was looking into 8ft fence too short?


Becareful with the chainlink with your neigbors having a pitty. Sometimes if the dogs can actually see each other through a fence it can bring out barrier/territorial aggression (fence fighting).

At least screen it somehow, at least that's what I'd do.

Kelso: Beautiful fence...(that's what my hubby did for years fences and decks)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We moved and now we have a 6' wooden privacy fence which is super nice. The only problem is that my neighbors have two dogs (Collie mix and pit bull) that bark and fence fight. On that side, we have our driveway, then a small strip that was landscaped, and then the fence separating our yards. What I did was fence off that small patch with a garden type fence. My husband is going to make it into a vegetable garden. Now that my dogs can't get right up on the fence, the fence fighting is not as bad. Her dogs bark but mine are starting to just ignore them now that there's space in between.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Have you consider finding used fences on craigslist? If you are a diy kinda person, that would be the cheapest way to go. Look under Materials.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

not sure where you live but at Menards i got nearly 200 ft of 6ft treated privacy fencing that comes in 8 ft prefab sections, with all the concrete and posts etc for under $1500. just do a good job installing it and it will last for years and years


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

Make sure you get a really heavy duty chain link, GSDs are smart and strong and I know from experience if you do not get a good quality chain link they can get out of it!!!


----------

